# 150g Decor



## interex216 (Jul 12, 2008)

Just redid the decor in my 150g, added plastic plants, took out 60+ lbs of lava rock, added more driftwood, and few new fish. Friends military and gave me his complete 150g setup, which is empty currently since already had 1 established. Used some of his decor and added it to mine ^^





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

I really like the driftwood :drooling:


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Those are some happy fish


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Your tank is AWESOME! Where do u find driftwood like that?


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

awsome tank i found my peace along the river by where i live


----------



## interex216 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tore everything out, purged the tank, took out 35+ fish and re arranged the decor. 
Full view








Left 








Right


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Are those two Jewel fish I see in the last picture?
Hope they are not male and female, could ruin things if they are!
Good looking tank.


----------



## dblake (Feb 7, 2013)

Very nice set up


----------

